# Bollywood "Stars" Treated As VIPs In Southall Gurdwara



## kaur-1 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Bollywood "Stars" treated as VIPs in Southall Gurdwara*
_By SSNews_
Sep 13, 2006, 22:04 


 




​ 

On Tuesday, a crew from Bollywood got to work on shooting scenes of a film at Sri Guru Singh Sabha Southall Gurudwara. The Sikh Gurdwara is open to welcome people of all races, religions, cultures and creeds. However, the Southall Gurudwara committee, headed by Himmat Sohi as president, have been criticised by a cross-section of the community for giving support to the recording of the film but not ensuring Sikh Maryada (code of conduct) is being adhered to on the premises.





​ 

The manner in which the film, which stars Abhishek Bachchan and Lara Dutta, is being recorded has been called into question by Sikhs hurt by the behaviour of the film crew. Local Sangat were angered by the fact that film crews and supporting staff recording in the Sikh Place of Worship were going in and out of the Glassy Junction Pub nearby throughout shooting each day. They felt hurt that the committee were allowing people intoxicated with alcohol to enter, let alone spend most of the day inside the Gurudwara.





​ 





​ 

Sangat stated a large proportion of the Indian film crew were regularly smoking cigarettes, which caused offence particularly as they did so in the car park which is part of the Gurudwara premises. They felt hurt by Beadbi as cigarette butts and packets were thrown on the floor around the Gurudwara premises. They also stated the smokers carried the cigarettes around with them. Sikh Maryada states regarding anyone attending a Gurudwara on Section 3 Chapter IV that "he/she should not have on his/her person anything, such as tobacco or other intoxicants, which are tabooed by the Sikh religion."





​ 

 
​ 

A video put online by local sangat depicts the behaviour of the film crew:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.





​ 

The film crew were authorised by the committee to set up trailers in the car park which local sangat say allowed them to consume meat (such as burgers and kebabs), smoke cigarettes, and other intoxitants under a degree of privacy.





​ 

Sangat also stated Sikh symbols such as the Khanda (on large necklaces) and Kara were worn by the actors, actresses and extras whilst they continued to behave in a manner in stark contrast to Gurmat, such as smoking, drinking, eating meat, wearing of very little clothing, etc. To add insult to injury they also regularly entered the Gurudwara bare-headed.






​ 





​ 

As the people perceived as "stars" were received at the Gurudwara, local people, young girls in particular were seen shouting and screaming loud enough to be heard inside the Gurudwara. Sikhs felt betrayed by the committee as it was clear that the "stars" and film crew were treated with more reverence than Sangat Guru Sahib and Maryada.





​ 

When Sikhs tried to advise the film crew of Sikh Maryada they were blocked by large numbers of Police and Security. At times Sangat was even denied entry to the Gurudwara as the "stars" needed rest and they did not want to be disturbed.

 
​ 

Many Sikhs feel hurt by films recorded by Bollywood in India as a high proportion tend to portray them in a negative light. Members of the ethnic minority community say that they are usually stereotyped as violent drunks that spend all day dancing to "bhangra". Actors and extras are seen with fake beards, fake turbans and other mock-ups to put Sikhs at the receiving end of most of the jokes.

Local Sikhs, angered with the Committee, were left with one question: who is it that we worship?

* Please feel free to express your views to the Committee:*

* Sri Guru Singh Sabha Southall
2 - 8 Park Avenue
Southall UB1 3AG
Telephone Number : 020 8574 8901
Fax Number : 020 8574 8902*​


----------



## Jasmeet kaur (Oct 10, 2006)

How can gurudwara committe give permission to this misbehave in gurdwaara? We have to change the committe so that this will never happen again.


----------



## dalsingh (Oct 10, 2006)

What made me laugh is how some dimwitted Sikh residents of Southall were screaming and jumping with excitement (like groupies) at the mere sight of the Bollywood stars.

Sohi, the long time pardaan of the Gurdwara needs to go for this disgrace. I wonder if he charged the Bollywood team to use the Gurdwara facilities?


----------



## DragonKhanda (Oct 10, 2006)

Is Sohi a Amritdhari? If he is or he isn't he should be impeached as Pres of the Gurdawara, with punishments accompanying.


----------



## dalsingh (Oct 10, 2006)

Sohi is Amritdhari. Him and his team saved the Gurdwara from bankruptcy many years ago when some jerk ran off with the Gurdwara funds claiming he was going to use it fund the Khalistani movement. That much is to his credit, but since then he seems to have become a permananent fixture of the Gurdwara.

Maybe we need a system like the American presidential one, where commitees are limited to a certain amount of terms, after which they HAVE to leave.

I tell you, even the best person becomes corrupt once they get accustomed to receiving large sums of money on a regular basis.

Waheguru..Waheguru....Waheguru

Reminds me of the saying "absolute power absolutley corrupts" or something like that


----------



## DragonKhanda (Oct 10, 2006)

Absolute power corrupts absolutely.

Sounds like you live around there, or at least know it. 
Can you share any other happenings?


----------



## dalsingh (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't actually live there but the other side of town. 

I was just thinking we are losing a battle essentially against moh, lobh and ahankar. 

When someone gets in power, things change. I've seen idealists turn into serious self centred {censored}s in no time, once money and power came along.

Gurdwara management.

What kind of people serve this purpose best? I think you need a real deep love with your roots to do this properly. Real deep as the 5 thieves seem to be able to take out the best men and women.

Only God knows. I'm stumped.


----------



## max314 (Oct 29, 2006)

Why am I really not all that bothered by this?


----------



## GURVINDER (Oct 30, 2006)

What The Hell Is Going On In Sikh Gurudawaras Does Thire Is Anything Left Behind To Ruin The Faith Of Sikhs?


----------



## rajvinder (Nov 5, 2006)

its really shameful


----------



## nirmaan_singh (Nov 6, 2006)

This is soooo sad, where will this beadbee end!?


----------



## sahote (Apr 1, 2007)

The answer is simple throw in out in the next Gurdwara election


----------

